# Question about our new cockatiel



## texmaster (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi,

My family had a cockatiel who lived a long life (29 years). He was a good bird but grumpy. Never liked to be touched from day one. He did like for people to talk to him but never to be picked up.

My mom had him for the last 6 years by herself and he passed away a few months ago.

We got her another cockatiel for Christmas, a rescue. He was with a breeder and is 10 years old. He's apparently aggressive as his mate was nearly picked clean when they shared a cage.

I know mom would like to have a more personable interaction with him but we don't know how to approach it since our old cockatiel never liked to be touched at all.

Since Christmas he is singing and every now and then explores the entire cage and runs very fast on the perch on occasion. When he sings its usually when no one is within 5-10 feet.

Here is the cage he is in now.

http://www.kingscages.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductID=LUX_2822



Any tips on his mannerisms or how we can befriend him better for mom would be appreciated


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTiYpobrG8Q trust exercise which i got results the same day when i got lucky


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Food bribery is always a good route to a better relationship. Hold treats (like a clump of millet spray) for him to nibble through the bars. If he's not ready for that, drop the treat in his food cup every time you approach the cage and make sure he sees you do it, then work up to nibbling through the bars. Eventually you'll work up to him taking it from your hand without the bars between you.


----------



## texmaster (Dec 28, 2010)

he enjoyed the treat today and wow does he sing a lot. Is that a good sign?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

yea cookie sings non stop hours and hours lol I dont mind but there is one sound that really gets on my nerves as he says it over and over again


----------

